# MO Ozarks 80 acres with cabin-blog link to pictures



## byfaithpenny

This property is in Texas county with east line bordering Shannon County.
Ozark Mountain Top Cabin

There are lots of pictures, room dimensions, and descriptions of outbuildings, along with much more on the blog. *The best way to contact us is by phone.* If we don't answer, it just means we're outside.  Please leave a message on the voicemail and we'll call you back. 

*We're asking $135,000. CASH for 80 acres m/l with a two-story 24' x 32' cabin with additional 800 sq. ft. of porches - front and back, upper and lower. 12' x 24' deck and a 12' x 16' guest cabin. Off-grid/Non-electric.*

I didn't post the price on the blog because we have it listed higher. We have reserved the right to sell it ourselves.

We only check email once a week - it's best to call.
The garden area has increased in size since the photos on the blog and there is a 30' x 50' high tunnel up on the south side of the cabin.


----------



## unregistered65598

WOW!!! what an amazing place. Is the outside of the house finished yet?


----------



## FarmFam

If we didn't buy our little slice of heaven last year I would be all over this, We wish you all the best and great job on the house and property.


----------



## Mironsfarm

wow ! this is nice


----------



## greg_n_ga

I know it won't last long !!! But if it is still there in a couple of months, we will see !! Exaxtly what we been lookin' around for !!! Just ain't quite ready yet ........dang it !!


----------



## unregistered168043

Looks like a winner. How much are u asking?


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Unbelievable.


----------



## TedH71

Nice!


----------



## greg_n_ga

Do we know what the cost would be to put public power to the house out there ?? I guess, does the home owner out there have to foot the bill for the construction of the service, would be the question ??


----------



## byfaithpenny

Merks said:


> WOW!!! what an amazing place. Is the outside of the house finished yet?


No, not yet. Things change every day but we're not there yet. The deck rails went on yesterday. The house needs siding on three sides.


----------



## byfaithpenny

greg_n_ga said:


> Do we know what the cost would be to put public power to the house out there ?? I guess, does the home owner out there have to foot the bill for the construction of the service, would be the question ??


Approximately $15,000. Yes, the homeowner does have to foot the bill. They will carry the cost for 5 years with no down, however, and give you a flat rate for unlimited months electric usage plus amoritized amount for the construction. It's about a 1/2 mile to the nearest pole. 

Solar is a real good consideration for this property. Excellent exposure and location.


----------



## byfaithpenny

Darntootin said:


> Looks like a winner. How much are u asking?


Thank you. $135,000.


----------



## byfaithpenny

greg_n_ga said:


> I know it won't last long !!! But if it is still there in a couple of months, we will see !! Exaxtly what we been lookin' around for !!! Just ain't quite ready yet ........dang it !!


Hey...let us know when you're ready!


----------



## Newlife

You have done an amazing job with that place, but I have to ask, why are you selling? 

It is just unusual to find someone to spend all that time and effort to build something so beautiful, knowing that they are going to sell; yet continue to build (unless you happen to be a professional homebuilder, LOL!)

We've been looking in that general area for some time now. I remember a realtor sending me a listing for your place about a month ago. We were excited and asked for more information; but were told it was under contract.

Is it still under contract?


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Hoping to read an update on this property.


----------



## rickfrosty

byfaithpenny said:


> This property is in Texas county with east line bordering Shannon County.
> Ozark Mountain Top Cabin
> 
> There are lots of pictures, room dimensions, and descriptions of outbuildings, along with much more on the blog. *The best way to contact us is by phone.* If we don't answer, it just means we're outside.  Please leave a message on the voicemail and we'll call you back.
> 
> *We're asking $135,000. CASH for 80 acres m/l with a two-story 24' x 32' cabin with additional 800 sq. ft. of porches - front and back, upper and lower. 12' x 24' deck and a 12' x 16' guest cabin. Off-grid/Non-electric.*
> 
> I didn't post the price on the blog because we have it listed higher. We have reserved the right to sell it ourselves.
> 
> We only check email once a week - it's best to call.
> The garden area has increased in size since the photos on the blog and there is a 30' x 50' high tunnel up on the south side of the cabin.


Sounds great !


----------



## JustMe2

I'm with Greg_n_ga!! Exactly what hubby, kids and I are looking for! I'll be checking back in 3-4 months when my mil's estate is settled!! Breath taking and gorgeous!!


----------



## byfaithpenny

Newlife said:


> You have done an amazing job with that place, but I have to ask, why are you selling?
> 
> It is just unusual to find someone to spend all that time and effort to build something so beautiful, knowing that they are going to sell; yet continue to build (unless you happen to be a professional homebuilder, LOL!)
> 
> We've been looking in that general area for some time now. I remember a realtor sending me a listing for your place about a month ago. We were excited and asked for more information; but were told it was under contract.
> 
> Is it still under contract?


No, it is not currently under contract. The buyers defaulted.

We're selling because our whole family is wanting to get back to North Idaho. We've put a lot of time into this Missouri place because it's been our home, not just our house. We continue to make improvements because we don't know what the future holds. 

Give us a call. 417-932-6927


----------



## byfaithpenny

Thank you! I hope to hear from you.


----------



## byfaithpenny

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Hoping to read an update on this property.


I'll be posting many new pictures soon on the blog. Do you have any other questions?


----------



## Newlife

Are you looking at strictly a cash-only deal, or are you willing to consider other offers?

Also, do you have a plat map of the property? I'm curious to see where the boundaries are. I'd like to compare it with a topo map to make sure it has the type of elevation and terrain we are looking for.

We are familiar with the general area and own some land over in Shannon county (no house yet.) However, you guys are doing what we would love to be doing.

I'm not going to lie, we (among many others, I'm sure) are just drooling when we look at what a wonderful job you all have done with that place. The one thing that scares me a little bit is its all wood. Wood is beautiful and it looks very sturdy; I'm just a bit paranoid about fire.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

If there were a way for my son to get financed, we would be there tomorrow. Not exagerating.


----------



## byfaithpenny

I'll respond below in purple.


Newlife said:


> Are you looking at strictly a cash-only deal, or are you willing to consider other offers? We're looking for a cash deal. Creative financing on your part is encouraged. We need cash.
> 
> Also, do you have a plat map of the property? I'm curious to see where the boundaries are. I'd like to compare it with a topo map to make sure it has the type of elevation and terrain we are looking for. We DO have a plat along with arials and a topo. I would be willing to email them to you privately. In a few minutes here, when I work on the blog, I'll try to place them there.
> 
> We are familiar with the general area and own some land over in Shannon county (no house yet.) However, you guys are doing what we would love to be doing.
> 
> I'm not going to lie, we (among many others, I'm sure) are just drooling when we look at what a wonderful job you all have done with that place. The one thing that scares me a little bit is its all wood. Wood is beautiful and it looks very sturdy; I'm just a bit paranoid about fire.


Yes, it is frame built and there IS a lot of wood on the interior. We also have a bit of drywall to add some color. All the ceilings are drywall as well. It has a metal roof.

And...thank you for the compliments. Anywhere we live, I strive to make it a warm, cozy home for my family. My husband is very obliging and works with me to make it happen. It doesn't take a lot of money to create a beautiful atmosphere...just love and some creative thinking. The children only have one childhood, right? I'm busy making cords of love, binding their hearts to ours and intentionally making memories our boys will treasure.


----------



## byfaithpenny

KentuckyDreamer said:


> If there were a way for my son to get financed, we would be there tomorrow. Not exagerating.


We can't see a bank financing this property with the economy in the condition it's in. Our real estate agent has been working in Shannon, Texas, and surrounding counties for 25 years and said this is definitely the most remote property she's seen. We are 1 1/2 miles from the county road and have 1 neighbor - not visible- that is 1/2 mile away. 

If you find a way, call us.


----------



## unregistered41671

I see that there are springs on the property. I see the house is plumbed with pec. Do you have a well? If so, how does the pump run? Do you use a generator? Your home and property is beautiful.


----------



## byfaithpenny

Possum Belly said:


> I see that there are springs on the property. I see the house is plumbed with pec. Do you have a well? If so, how does the pump run? Do you use a generator? Your home and property is beautiful.


Yes, there are some springs. We currently have black poly pipe run to the nearest spring from the house although we are not using it. The plan is to use two holding tanks and either a solar Simple Pump or a Honda gas pump. No, we don't have a well. We haul water and catch rainwater. 

We do use a generator to run power tools and the occasional kitchen appliance.

Thank you for your kind words. Encouragement is always nice.


----------



## byfaithpenny

Reducing the price on this property! We're motivated...

We're now asking $127,000. CASH or some creative financing.  We're ready to go back to N. Idaho.

Email us at [email protected] or call us at the number on the blog...found in the CONTACT link near the top. Thanks! Drew and Penny


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

I would love an update....


----------



## harvestgirl

so lovely & what a price!


----------



## KOHL HAWKE

I have a few questions...I sent you a PM


----------



## byfaithpenny

This property is currently under contract. If it doesn't close this month, I'll update here. Thank you all for your nice comments! Hopefully we're headed to North Idaho...for the last time.


----------



## amylou62

Boy! Wish that was closer to me. Great price.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Is it possible to get insurance on this home, given that it is so remote and doesn't have running water and/or electricity?

How far is it from the house to the closest hard top road?


----------



## locpic

Absolutely gorgeous!! Have you sold it?


----------



## HikerBiker

Locpic,

I sent an e-mail to the owner back in February, and she confirmed with me that this property has indeed sold.


----------

